# Choosing between Hawaiian resorts?



## skier4 (Apr 28, 2020)

We're planning our first-ever trip to Hawaii and are hoping to stay at HGVC for most or all of our time. While we may have to take whatever's available for when we want to go, any advice on significant differences? It looks like all the resorts in Honolulu are on top of each other so I'm looking at room sizes (we're a family of 4 with kids 12 & 14) and proximity to the beach but are there other differences to consider? Do some have better pools or are less crowded? Same for the Big Island resorts. The website doesn't give a whole lot to go off of. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## brp (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome. Many discussions on this same topic, as you might imagine. Look around (with the search) and you will find a lot. For Big Island, look both for that and "Waikoloa." Here's one example that talks about a particular room type, but covers resort differences:









						Which HGVC Waikoloa 1BR?
					

We just returned from our first Hawaii trip in eight years (ninth overall) and have decided to go back in February 2020. We've booked a week on Maui at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club and are planning to book a second week in Waikoloa using our HGVC points when Club Season opens in six weeks or so...




					tugbbs.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

I have limited experience, but I'm happy to share what I have.

First of all I have a definite preference and bias for the Big Island over Oahu.  We stayed for a few nights at the Hilton property on Waikiki, but in one of their hotel rooms, not a timeshare unit.  I found the property to be very crowded, especially the pool area.  I don't know if the timeshare share the same pool as the hotel, or if they have their own.  We visited Honolulu specifically because we wanted to visit Pearl Harbor. 

We love the Big Island.  We've stayed at timeshare properties in Kona and in the Waikoloa Resort area.  We have stayed at the Bay Club several times and also at Kohala Suites.  Never have stayed at Kingsland.  Of the ones we have stayed at I prefer the Bay Club because the units are larger.  You don't get free access to the pools at the Hilton Hotel, but that was never important to us.  If resort pools are important to you I understand Kingsland has the best.  Kingsland is also the development farther away from the beach and closer to the main road.    There are also units now on the Hilton hotel property that have been converted to timeshare units.  I haven't seen them and don't know much.  My assumption would be they are smaller, and also there is a daily parking fee involved (and possibly a resort fee?) that the other properties don't have.

This map may help:


----------



## giowop (Apr 28, 2020)

For 12yo and 14yo, I’d strongly recommend Kingsland for the pool facilities alone. We had a 16yo and 20yo girls with my wife and I and we all spent hours at the Kingsland big pool. Slides, adult pool, polar plunge, a couple waterfalls, lots of tanning lounges, and a more-than adequate bar and grill-type area. By staying at Kingsland you have free access to the Hilton Waikoloa Village pool facilities. Our girls went there one day for a couple hours and that was it. They spent the rest of the time back at Kingsland.

The secondary pool area in phase III was also convenient (between building #24 and 25.

Rent a car, park for free at Kingsland, and basically ignore the Waikoloa Village big resort, often called the Hilton version of Disneyland out there. Yes there is a sort of beach but it’s on a lagoon. No direct beach access to the ocean for swimming other than walking around a rocky Peninsula. Instead drive 10 minutes to nearby Kapuna beach for sunsets every night. Also free!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

Just one more comment.  Is your family more of a pool family or a beach family?  Ours is a beach family.  Only when our girls were really little did they prefer the pool.  Or maybe not prefer it as they loved the beach as well.  We had a pool at home so maybe that's why access to a pool wasn't as great a thrill.  But the beach!  Sand, waves, sea life.  That's why for us having access to "great" pools wasn't that much of a pull.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 28, 2020)

¿Have you looked at Kaua'i and/or Mau'i?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ¿Have you looked at Kaua'i and/or Mau'i?


No Hiltons on Maui.  Are there any on Kauai?


----------



## dayooper (Apr 28, 2020)

Luanne said:


> No Hiltons on Maui.  Are there any on Kauai?



None that I know of.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 28, 2020)

skier4 said:


> We're planning our first-ever trip to Hawaii and are hoping to stay at HGVC for most or all of our time. While we may have to take whatever's available for when we want to go, any advice on significant differences? It looks like all the resorts in Honolulu are on top of each other so I'm looking at room sizes (we're a family of 4 with kids 12 & 14) and proximity to the beach but are there other differences to consider? Do some have better pools or are less crowded? Same for the Big Island resorts. The website doesn't give a whole lot to go off of. Any advice is appreciated!



I agre with Luanne that Honolulu and Waikoloa are totally different experiences.  The resorts in Honolulu is in the middle of the city but also right on the Ocean.  They are very crowded and hard to get into.  We love the location because you don't need a car to enjoy the city and can rent one for the day or two to go to other very desireable places on the island of Oahu like Pearl Harbor and the North Shore which is famous for some of the largest waves in the world.  Waikoloa which is on. the Island of Hawaii is a much more lay back location.  It is not a city, however, it is also NOT on the Ocean even though the Ocean is near by.  You definitely need a car to enjoy your stay even though they do have a free shuttle to get around most areas in Waikoloa.  The availabiltiy is usually much easier than Honolulu.  If you feel this will be the only trip you will ever make to Hawaii you may want to go for 2 weeks and spend a week on each island.  We thought our first trip in 2007 would be the only trip we would ever make to Hawaii.  However we were wrong and have been back every year since 2009 when we for at least 3 months after we retired.  I would get a 2 BR unit whereever you stay with children the ages you have.


----------



## giowop (Apr 29, 2020)

Luanne said:


> No Hiltons on Maui. Are there any on Kauai?



No HGVC on Kauai. There is a Hilton Garden Inn near Lihue but that’s it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Apr 29, 2020)

Sometimes, we fly in/out HNL and take island flight to another island. We usually just stay in a hotel (we like the Hilton's location-on the beach, but at the end of the crowded area) for a few days in HNL and then in HGVC at Waikaloa. We rent a car and explore Oahu. I agree with others, if you can get a week at each, that would make a good trip. There's tons to do outside of Waikiki to stay for 3 days-1 week. 
The beach at Hapuna, up the road from Waikolao, is beautiful and has great shore snorkeling by the cove. The Westin (or whatever hotel it is now) is above it and has food/drink, etc., but quite $$$$. There is public parking for Hapuna, but you need to go somewhat early or late in the day. A Bay right at Waikolao is a fine beach to chill and watch windsurfers and get a drink from the Marriott. We took the HGVC shuttle to A bay, so no need to bother with parking. You could walk, in theory. We've also been to Maui and Kauai. We prefer the HNL/Big I combo.


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 29, 2020)

Honolulu/Waikiki - HHV is definitely an urban setting but it is a great location for visiting the 'must see' attractions of Honolulu - Iolani Palace, Pearl, Bishop, Diamond Head, Punchbowl, etc., etc.  And Honolulu has some of the best cuisine in the world at all price points.  HHV's pools are overcrowded and best avoided but Waikiki beach is nice and the ocean is a pleasant bathtub if that is how you like your ocean.  I own and love my Oceanfront Lagoon Tower week but the experiences at all the buildings are more or less similar.

Waikoloa - Suburban resort setting. The Big Island is *big* so anything beyond Hawi, Waimea, and Kailua-Kona will be a trek. A worthwhile trek to see Volcanos, Orchids, Captain Cook monument (aka snorkeling), Coffee, Green and black sand beaches, etc. etc....but major driving. Waikoloa's dining is kind of 'resort monoculture' but some of it is tasty and there is good food to be found in Hawi, Waimea, and Kailua-Kona. Hapuna beach (about 15 min north) is *beautiful* and well worth the drive. Unlike in Honolulu the properties and their pools vary wildly. We loved the Bay Club with its enormous villas...but the pools are basically just places to dip in and cool off. King's Land is newer and has smaller villas and nicer pools. But you should consider paying to visit the almost water park at the Hilton hotel if pools are your family's thing.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2020)

elaine said:


> Sometimes, we fly in/out HNL and take island flight to another island. We usually just stay in a hotel (we like the Hilton's location-on the beach, but at the end of the crowded area) for a few days in HNL and then in HGVC at Waikaloa. We rent a car and explore Oahu. I agree with others, if you can get a week at each, that would make a good trip. There's tons to do outside of Waikiki to stay for 3 days-1 week.
> The beach at Hapuna, up the road from Waikolao, is beautiful and has great shore snorkeling by the cove. The Westin (or whatever hotel it is now) is above it and has food/drink, etc., but quite $$$$. There is public parking for Hapuna, but you need to go somewhat early or late in the day. A Bay right at Waikolao is a fine beach to chill and watch windsurfers and get a drink from the Marriott. We took the HGVC shuttle to A bay, so no need to bother with parking. You could walk, in theory. We've also been to Maui and Kauai. We prefer the HNL/Big I combo.


The hotel above Hapuna Beach is the Hapuna Beach Hotel.  I didn't realize that it was a Westin.  Just noticed that happened in 2017, last time we were on the Big Island was before then.  There is also the Mauna Kea, the beaches for Hapuna and Mauna Kea are right next to each other.  I also just read, and realized that the Hapuna Beach Hotel was kind of the second phase of the Mauna Kea.  So maybe the Mauna Kea is also under the Westin umbrella?

Also, beach parking at Hapuna is now $5.00, and has been for awhile.  We always go early morning so have no issues.  You can also park at the Mauna Kea, but to get those spots you do have to get there early as their beach lot is small and usually fills up fast.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 29, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I also just read, and realized that the Hapuna Beach Hotel was kind of the second phase of the Mauna Kea.  So maybe the Mauna Kea is also under the Westin umbrella?




The Mauna Kea is an independent hotel, but is part of the Autograph Collection which means is bookable under the Marriott program... 

Last time we did a presentation at the then new MVC timeshare in Waikaloa we received dining dollars good at various restaurants, including all of the Marriott properties on the Big Island.  That was our first time visiting each of those hotels.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Apr 29, 2020)

Luanne said:


> No Hiltons on Maui.  Are there any on Kauai?



One of the great Hiltons in the the Hilton World Brand is on Maui......Grand Wailea Maui, part of their Waldorf Collection.....


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> One of the great Hiltons in the the Hilton World Brand is on Maui......Grand Wailea Maui, part of their Waldorf Collection.....


I was thinking timeshares.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The Mauna Kea is an independent hotel, but is part of the Autograph Collection which means is bookable under the Marriott program...
> 
> Last time we did a presentation at the then new MVC timeshare in Waikaloa we received dining dollars good at various restaurants, including all of the Marriott properties on the Big Island.  That was our first time visiting each of those hotels.


I stayed at the Mauna Kea back in 1968, which I don't think was long after it was built.  Back then it was known as a "Rockefeller Hotel".  It was the only thing on that area of the island. And it was wonderful!


----------



## Emi (Apr 29, 2020)

Definitely recommend Kingsland for teenagers. The lagoon and pools at the Hilton Waikoloa Resort is worth a visit. If you want beach, A Bay is nearby and Ocean Sports has a reasonable price one day of the week to do all the watersports. As for Hawaiian Hawaiian Village on Oahu, Grand Waikikian and Lagoon have the largest units. Lagoon is closer to the beach while Grand Waikikian is more upscale but higher points. Hawaii tend to be pricey to have 3 meals a day in restaurants. Timeshare really helps to not only control costs but the convenience of eating in and snacking for those energetic teenagers and a beer or glass of wine for adults. Make a stop at Costco (near the airports on both islands) and pick up everything you need.


----------



## DEROS (May 1, 2020)

It all depends on your kids and you.  Waikoloa and Honolulu are both touristy, meaning the prices of goods is targeted to tourist.  Waikoloa, you are stuck at the resort unless you rent a car and travel around the Big Island.  However, it is more quiet and relaxing than Honolulu.  Honolulu property is crowded but has more things to do within walking distance.  Long stretches of beaches right outside HHV, the property has multiple pools that you can go to, and more places to eat if you are not incline to cook food.

If I was staying in HHV I would select the Lagoon Tower.  The rooms are dated but the points are the cheapest.  Right now, during 4th of July holiday week, you can get a 2 bdrm plus (OV) suite.  Friday nights they have Fireworks.  Of course it has been suspended because of Covid.  If everything get lifted, there will be fireworks on 3rd of July (Friday), and firework on 4th of July (Saturday).

If I was staying in Waikoloa, I would select the Ocean Tower.  The conversion from hotel to timeshare is pretty much done.  The Ocean Tower is on the main property of Hilton Waikoloa where you can catch the shuttle bus to King and Queen Market.  Also the pools and the man made lagoon is located there.  There is a food market in King and Queen Market if you want to buy food to cook.

Hope you do decide to come to Hawaii eventually.  They are really hurting for tourist money.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 1, 2020)

DEROS said:


> It all depends on your kids and you.  Waikoloa and Honolulu are both touristy, meaning the prices of goods is targeted to tourist.  Waikoloa, you are stuck at the resort unless you rent a car and travel around the Big Island.  However, it is more quiet and relaxing than Honolulu.  Honolulu property is crowded but has more things to do within walking distance.  Long stretches of beaches right outside HHV, the property has multiple pools that you can go to, and more places to eat if you are not incline to cook food.
> 
> If I was staying in HHV I would select the Lagoon Tower.  The rooms are dated but the points are the cheapest.  Right now, during 4th of July holiday week, you can get a 2 bdrm plus (OV) suite.  Friday nights they have Fireworks.  Of course it has been suspended because of Covid.  If everything get lifted, there will be fireworks on 3rd of July (Friday), and firework on 4th of July (Saturday).
> 
> ...



I agree with everyting in this post, including the last sentence.  I have spent over 1000 nights in Hawaii and long to return soon.  However, while I understand why and concur with Governor Ige's 14 day quarantine requirement for arrivals it IS THE CAUSE of the hurt for tourist money.  So while my understanding of the quarantine is great, my sympathy for Hawaii's hurt for tourist money is low.


----------



## DDawson (May 1, 2020)

I agree with post #5. Are you beach or pool folks?  If pools are not important to you, then Bay Club (BC) is a great option. The units are large with the bedrooms separated from one another by the common living spaces. They have large lanai which are a favorite part of our Hawaii experience. All of our meals at the condo are eaten outside enjoying the views (all the two bedroom units face the golf course and most have good sunset views) and tropical breezes.  So if a pool is a place to cool off and lay in the sun for a short time (our limit is usually an hour) then you might find the size of the BC and the large lanai to be worth the trade off of having fancy pools.  I will choose a sunset view on a lanai over a pool any day of the week. 

If fancy pools are more important, then I would choose Kingsland. As previously mentioned, their pool area is a true resort type experience. And as an added bonus there is free access to the Hilton Hotel pools as well. I will say that neither Kingsland nor the hotel heat their pools. So depending on the time of year and the temperature, it could make a difference for adults. I’ve never met a kid that minded colder water in a pool so it’s probably not an issue for your teens.  I can’t recall if BC heats their pools or not, but then again they are smaller with less cubic feet for the sun to try and warm and I don’t recall an issue with cold water there.


----------



## csodjd (May 1, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The Mauna Kea is an independent hotel, but is part of the Autograph Collection which means is bookable under the Marriott program...
> 
> Last time we did a presentation at the then new MVC timeshare in Waikaloa we received dining dollars good at various restaurants, including all of the Marriott properties on the Big Island.  That was our first time visiting each of those hotels.


Mauna Kea golf course is a superb golf course. Highly recommended (though forget playing #3 from the tips unless you can comfortably carry it 250 yards in the air, but an amazing par 3 for a picture). The hotel, on the other hand, is quite dated and kind of eh. I stayed there for a few days a couple years ago and was underwhelmed, and that was staying in one of their highest end oceanfront 1-bedroom suites (they gave us a crazy nice room because it was our honeymoon). If you're a golfer, buy the Mauna Kea multi-round deal and play there two or three times, but stay in Waikaloa or the Four Seasons or somewhere else.


----------



## skier4 (May 1, 2020)

Thank you all for your thoughts! The kids love the east coast oceans we've been to but they still always like swimming in the pools (I think because they can actually swim/go deep in the pools). None of us play golf which I think makes us a minority at these resorts. We'll do some lazy days and some touristy stuff- hikes/bikes/snorkeling etc. Our hope is to do about a week on each island if we can get the dates to line up.... and the quarantine to go away.... extension on use deadline is definitely helping!


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2020)

skier4 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts! The kids love the east coast oceans we've been to but they still always like swimming in the pools (I think because they can actually swim/go deep in the pools). None of us play golf which I think makes us a minority at these resorts. We'll do some lazy days and some touristy stuff- hikes/bikes/snorkeling etc. Our hope is to do about a week on each island if we can get the dates to line up.... and the quarantine to go away.... extension on use deadline is definitely helping!


We don't play golf anymore either, so the golf courses aren't a huge draw.  But they are pretty.


----------



## csodjd (May 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We don't play golf anymore either, so the golf courses aren't a huge draw.  But they are pretty.


Sometimes the convenience of the golf course can alone be a good reason to stay "on site" somewhere. If you don't play golf, that's obviously not a factor and you just look at the remainder. In the case of Mauna Kea, I'm not sure there's a good reason to stay there if you're not a golfer.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2020)

csodjd said:


> Sometimes the convenience of the golf course can alone be a good reason to stay "on site" somewhere. If you don't play golf, that's obviously not a factor and you just look at the remainder. In the case of Mauna Kea, I'm not sure there's a good reason to stay there if you're not a golfer.


I'm sorry to hear that as our experience staying there was so great.  Of course that was back in 1968, the resort was still new at that time.  We did go so my dad, and my grandfather, could play golf.  We were on a modified American plan where breakfast and dinner were included, I remember getting lunch at the clubhouse on the golf course. We didn't have a car, so we spent all of our time at the resort. We were only there for a few nights as this was one of those 2 weeks see 4 islands trips.  I just remember the lush beauty, and the glorious beach.  I grew up in southern California and had seen my share of beaches, but this was something special.


----------



## csodjd (May 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm sorry to hear that as our experience staying there was so great.  Of course that was back in 1968, the resort was still new at that time.  We did go so my dad, and my grandfather, could play golf.  We were on a modified American plan where breakfast and dinner were included, I remember getting lunch at the clubhouse on the golf course. We didn't have a car, so we spent all of our time at the resort. We were only there for a few nights as this was one of those 2 weeks see 4 islands trips.  I just remember the lush beauty, and the glorious beach.  I grew up in southern California and had seen my share of beaches, but this was something special.


I do believe they have one of the few "good" beaches on the Big Island, and that's a big draw. The Big Island isn't quite the breach place as much as, say, Maui or even Waikiki. And I'm sure in 1968 it was probably quite nice. It's not that it was bad, it was just dated. It lacks the impact and wow factor of the high-end (and price wise, it's high-end) beach front hotels in Hawaii. It's like an older Vegas hotel versus a new one on the strip.


----------



## skier4 (Sep 27, 2020)

Even during a pandemic, getting a reservation at the Lagoon tower for a 2-bdrm is a blood sport! I've stayed up till midnight a couple of times only to come up short. Having to make some tough choices about room size, view, and duration as we look to the Grand Waikikian... Hoping Kingsland is easier for the second part of our trip!


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2020)

skier4 said:


> Even during a pandemic, getting a reservation at the Lagoon tower for a 2-bdrm is a blood sport! I've stayed up till midnight a couple of times only to come up short. Having to make some tough choices about room size, view, and duration as we look to the Grand Waikikian... Hoping Kingsland is easier for the second part of our trip!


Make sure you’re walking the reservation (book the first three nights then add-on every night).
Sometimes the Reservation system acts goofy, so if you run into problems adding a night online then just call immediately the next morning to get a rep to add the night for you.

*Tip: If you don’t like crowds, I would avoid staying the 4th of July week when Waikiki has record numbers.*

Ala Moana Center's annual 4th of July fireworks brings the crowds into Waikiki. Ala Moana‘s  fireworks are launched from nearby Magic Island (link). I've only stayed at the Hilton Hawaiian Village once during the 4th of July. We enjoyed the 4th of July fireworks (link) but I didn't enjoy the crowds at all especially on the 4th of July. I've never seen it so crowded.
See this old thread for more details - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/airport-to-grand-waikikian-transportation.227527/#post-1762486 (see post #6 through #14)


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2020)

Sadly you’re probably also competing with commercial renters which is prohibited (link) but increasing at the Lagoon Tower since COVID-19. Redweek appears to have every week available within the 9 month booking window (from October 2019 to June 2020). 





NOTE: I don’t plan on releasing my HHV home week for someone else to profit .


----------



## skier4 (Sep 27, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Sadly you’re probably also competing with commercial renters which is prohibited (link) but increasing at the Lagoon Tower since COVID-19. Redweek appears to have every week available within the 9 month booking window (from October 2019 to June 2020).


You know, I did notice a lot of availability when I went poking around to fill the point gap I had for GW. I'd hope that people wouldn't be booking because they were worried about traveling during the pandemic so I'd have a better shot. While I really don't like everything being taken on spec I do wish you could rent/swap points for when you have a gap.


alwysonvac said:


> Tip: If you don’t like crowds, I would avoid staying the 4th of July week when Waikiki has record numbers.


Wondered about that too. I originally wanted to go right after the kids got out of school but then I didn't get that weekend so I've pushed it back to where we're bumping up to the Fourth. I thought June crowds would be better than August (July doesn't always work for travel for us) but maybe I'll wait.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2020)

skier4 said:


> I'd hope that people wouldn't be booking because they were worried about traveling during the pandemic so I'd have a better shot.



With timeshare point systems, it’s best to book as soon as the booking window opens during peak travel periods. You can always cancel later due to Covid-19. 

Summer is peak season for families that travel based on the school calendar so expect more competition. Most summer school vacation overlap between late June through mid August so expect the most competition during this timeframe. And most families will want to book a two bedroom or larger.



> Wondered about that too. I originally wanted to go right after the kids got out of school but then I didn't get that weekend so I've pushed it back to where we're bumping up to the Fourth. I thought June crowds would be better than August (July doesn't always work for travel for us) but maybe I'll wait.



Try to be as flexible as possible with your summer travel dates by booking whatever is available. All HGVC reservations booked online are changeable. So you can always change your online reservation if something becomes available days, weeks or months later. Keep checking 
_Reminder: HGVC Grand Islander booking window starts later than the others (6 month vs 9 months before checkin)._

For 2021 reservations, HGVC owners can use up to 4 years of points (saved 2019 & 2020 points, 2021 points and borrow from 2022 points). It’s actually a good time to splurge on a Hawaii vacation. 

During peak summer months (when the kids are out of school) there will be more competition for oceanfront properties compared to non-oceanfront properties. This applies to all timeshare locations (not just Hawaii and not just HGVC).

HGVC also  sold fixed summer weeks at HHV. For example, we know for Lagoon Tower they offered/sold 3 week fixed packages for the Japanese Obon holiday in August which can impact availability. _NOTE: Fixed weeks are automatically reserved each year and can be released at anytime (up to 30 days before Checkin without penalty)._

Here’s another TUG thread about HGVC Hawaii availability








						Hawaii Resorts Availability
					

Hello I am a soon to be HGVC timeshare owner (in contract resale) and wanted to make a reservation for Hawaii for summer 2019. What is the general availability in Hawaii (resorts in both Oahu and Big Island) if I were to book at around the 9 month window? I am pretty flexible in what resort I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Nowaker (Nov 22, 2021)

giowop said:


> Rent a car, park for free at Kingsland, and basically ignore the Waikoloa Village big resort, often called the Hilton version of Disneyland out there. Yes there is a sort of beach but it’s on a lagoon. No direct beach access to the ocean for swimming other than walking around a rocky Peninsula. Instead drive 10 minutes to nearby Kapuna beach for sunsets every night. Also free!



When you want to go to the [Hilton] Village to grab something to eat, how do you get there? Can this big parking lot be used free of charge? Are there shuttles going between Kings' Land and the Village?


----------



## brp (Nov 22, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> When you want to go to the Village to grab something to eat, how do you get there? Can this big parking lot be used free of charge? Are there shuttles going between Kings' Land and the Village?



When we stay at Bay Club or Kohala we walk. Even from Kingsland, we'd likely walk. No, the big parking lot has a charge. However, the beach access lot across the street can be used, but be careful about their hours as they lock the lot at night.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 22, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> When you want to go to the Village to grab something to eat, how do you get there? Can this big parking lot be used free of charge? Are there shuttles going between Kings' Land and the Village?



There is a free shuttle between the HGV resorts (Kingsland, Kohala, and Bay Club), runs every 30 mins. It goes to Kings and Queens marketplaces, where the majority of shops and dining are located. Not as much at the hotel complex.

If you take it to Queens you can walk out the back to A-Bay Beach, there is a beach in Waikoloa Resort.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp (Nov 23, 2021)

brp said:


> When we stay at Bay Club or Kohala we walk. Even from Kingsland, we'd likely walk. No, the big parking lot has a charge. However, the beach access lot across the street can be used, but be careful about their hours as they lock the lot at night.
> 
> Cheers.



So, my answer is actually not correct in this case. In general, that lot on the HWV property is not free, including for those staying there. However, for folks staying at Kohala and Kingsland, they get free use of the HWV amenities, including free parking (at least that was the case last time we stayed at Kohala.

We're going to Kingsland in 2 days. I should have this firmly in mind 

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 23, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> When you want to go to the Village to grab something to eat, how do you get there? Can this big parking lot be used free of charge? Are there shuttles going between Kings' Land and the Village?


Whenever I hear Waikoloa Village I think of the village up the hill, not the shopping centers in the Waikoloa Resort,


----------



## brp (Nov 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Whenever I hear Waikoloa Village I think of the village up the hill, not the shopping centers in the Waikoloa Resort,



I agree. But the map was of HWV, so I just changed the wording on my answer to be less ambiguous 

Cheers.


----------



## lynne (Nov 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Whenever I hear Waikoloa Village I think of the village up the hill, not the shopping centers in the Waikoloa Resort,


You are correct, Waikoloa Village is 6 miles inland from the resorts.  The area around the resorts is considered as Waikoloa Beach with King's and Queen's Shops in the complex.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 23, 2021)

lynne said:


> You are correct, Waikoloa Village is 6 miles inland from the resorts.  The area around the resorts is considered as Waikoloa Beach with King's and Queen's Shops in the complex.


When we stayed in the Waikoloa Resort area, both at the Bay Club and Kohala Suites, we would drive up to the Village to do our grocery shopping.  There are (or at least were) a couple of good restaurants up there as well. In checking it looks like they are still there.  Pueo's Osteria and Island Lava Java.  Not quite the ambiance of being on, or near, the water, but less expensive than most of the restaurants in the resort area.


----------



## lynne (Nov 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> When we stayed in the Waikoloa Resort area, both at the Bay Club and Kohala Suites, we would drive up to the Village to do our grocery shopping.  There are (or at least were) a couple of good restaurants up there as well. In checking it looks like they are still there.  Pueo's Osteria and Island Lava Java.  Not quite the ambiance of being on, or near, the water, but less expensive than most of the restaurants in the resort area.



Pueo's Osteria will be moving to the new Waikoloa Plaza which will also house a Foodland supermarket, Popeye's Chicken and a few new restaurant options.   The complex is still in development.









						October 2021 Newsletter
					

News and updates from Waikoloa Plaza! Aerial photos provided by Hawaii Aerial Visions, LLC. Download the rental application here. Applications can be submitted to leasing@loftsatwaikoloa.com Questions about the Lofts at Waikoloa? Contact: Tamara L. Garay Independent Consultant, LLC (214)...




					www.waikoloaplaza.com


----------



## Luanne (Nov 23, 2021)

lynne said:


> Pueo's Osteria will be moving to the new Waikoloa Plaza which will also house a Foodland supermarket, Popeye's Chicken and a few new restaurant options.   The complex is still in development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this going to replace the existing Waikoloa Village shopping center?  Or is it another shopping center?


----------



## lynne (Nov 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Is this going to replace the existing Waikoloa Village shopping center?  Or is it another shopping center?


It is in addition to the current shopping center.


----------



## TSPam (Nov 23, 2021)

At will be a new center.


----------



## letsgobobby (Nov 26, 2021)

thinking of going to the BI in the spring, have a few questions.

We are a family of 4 with teenagers. 

Is it correct that we can stay at KingsLand in a 2BP2 (smaller 2 bedroom) for 8400 points; this includes free parking and free access to the Kingsland complex; free shuttle to the Hilton Waikoloa hotel complex; free use of the Hilton Waikoloa pool complex; and possibly free day parking at the Hilton Waikoloa as well?

Kohala and Bay Club do not have large pools; and Hilton Waikoloa has much higher point requirements as well as  a daily charge for parking?

We stayed at KL many years ago as part of an HGVC promotion, before we were owners ,but have not gone back using our points.

Thank you for any advice -


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 26, 2021)

letsgobobby said:


> thinking of going to the BI in the spring, have a few questions.
> 
> We are a family of 4 with teenagers.
> 
> ...



Yes that all sounds correct.  For the free parking at the HWV Hotel, i think you have to stop at the bell desk and get your parking ticket validated if i recall correctly.  It's not just a matter of using your Kingsland Room key at the  parking gate.  You just need to remember to stop and and get the ticket validated.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Friday sale, discounted points this spring. I booked a phase 1 larger 2br for less points than phase 2, in May. Check your dates, we love Kingsland, own there. Thursday afternoons on the ohana lawn, free hula show, order some pupu platters and drinks. Pool is the best one in the HGV system!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp (Dec 1, 2021)

letsgobobby said:


> thinking of going to the BI in the spring, have a few questions.
> 
> We are a family of 4 with teenagers.
> 
> ...



Just got back yesterday from our first stay at KL after a bunch at Bay Club and Kohala (I'll be doing a trip report later). If you want a very big pool, then KL. We don't want/need that, so the advantage of KL is minimal, and the locations are otherwise very much the same, really. Kohala gives HWV access just like KL, byt Baty Club does not.

Since we like to walk places (like HWV, Queens', Kings'), Bay Club/Kohala complex is better located.

KL is typically considerably more points than Kohala and Bay Club.

Cheers.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 1, 2021)

brp said:


> Just got back yesterday from our first stay at KL after a bunch at Bay Club and Kohala (I'll be doing a trip report later). If you want a very big pool, then KL. We don't want/need that, so the advantage of KL is minimal, and the locations are otherwise very much the same, really. Kohala gives HWV access just like KL, byt Baty Club does not.
> 
> Since we like to walk places (like HWV, Queens', Kings'), Bay Club/Kohala complex is better located.
> 
> ...


We enjoyed the afternoon live music by the pool and bar at Kings Land. Not sure if they have that at Kohala and I don’t recall it at Bay Club.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 1, 2021)

csodjd said:


> We enjoyed the afternoon live music by the pool and bar at Kings Land. Not sure if they have that at Kohala and I don’t recall it at Bay Club.



At least a few years back, Kohala also had live music in the pool bar area.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 1, 2021)

brp said:


> Just got back yesterday from our first stay at KL after a bunch at Bay Club and Kohala (I'll be doing a trip report later). If you want a very big pool, then KL. We don't want/need that, so the advantage of KL is minimal, and the locations are otherwise very much the same, really. Kohala gives HWV access just like KL, byt Baty Club does not.
> 
> Since we like to walk places (like HWV, Queens', Kings'), Bay Club/Kohala complex is better located.
> 
> ...



We are pool people and really like the vibe at KL.  But i completely agree that if you plan to walk places in the larger resort area, Bay Club / Kohala are much better located.


----------



## brp (Dec 1, 2021)

csodjd said:


> We enjoyed the afternoon live music by the pool and bar at Kings Land. Not sure if they have that at Kohala and I don’t recall it at Bay Club.





1Kflyerguy said:


> At least a few years back, Kohala also had live music in the pool bar area.



Back in the day they even had it at the Bay Club pool as well as Kohala. This past weekend it was a Kohala and very nice. I did see some at KL, but didn't stop to listen. OTOH, the KL bar was not even open on Monday for the entire day. It has one food establishment/bar for a very large property. The other property has two (although Bay Club is currently undergoing refurb).

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 1, 2021)

brp said:


> Back in the day they even had it at the Bay Club pool as well as Kohala. This past weekend it was a Kohala and very nice. I did see some at KL, but didn't stop to listen. OTOH, the KL bar was not even open on Monday for the entire day. It has one food establishment/bar for a very large property. The other property has two (although Bay Club is currently undergoing refurb).
> 
> Cheers.



Yea, i hate the reduction in on-site services, even when the resort is busy.  I know many hotels and resorts are claiming is a labor issue, but then  they are also boosting of cost savings during some of the investor presentations....

I believe the KL bar was open every day when we were there in May, though at reduced hours compared to previous years..


----------

